# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rode dalmatinke :)

## Asila

Od nedavno su se spojile podruznice Zadar, Split i Dubrovnik u jednu veliku - *podruznicu Juzna Hrvatska*  :Love: 


Ajmo dalmatinke, koliko nas ima ovdje? Iz kojeg ste grada? Ima li neka radionica na kojoj bi voljele prisustvovati u svom gradu?

Zelite li nam se pridruziti, uclaniti? 
 :Heart:

----------


## bebelina

:Bye:  eeej!

----------


## Asila

:Love: 

sad zovi prijateljice  :Grin:

----------


## Smajlich

Pozdraaaaaaaaaaaaaav, i to sunčani!   :Wink:

----------


## Janis

Još jedan sunčani pozdrav!!!

----------


## Ivanna

I jo jedan sunčani!  :Bye:

----------


## Asila

> Ajmo dalmatinke, koliko nas ima ovdje? Iz kojeg ste grada? Ima li neka radionica na kojoj bi voljele prisustvovati u svom gradu?
> 
> Zelite li nam se pridruziti, uclaniti? 
> :


ajd da razvijemo neku diskusiju.... da vam u gradu ponudimo ono sto zelite...

----------


## S2000

Gradu bi dobro dosao jedan pregled AS. 
U zadnje vrijeme imam deformaciju- samo cirim u auta i gledam kako roditelji voze djecu. Ono sto vidim nimalo mi se ne svidja. Valjda ljudi misle da se AS koriste samo na "velikim cestama", a ne za djir do Uvale. Strasno!

----------


## Asila

Planiramo jedan pregled AS ovog ljeta, kada ce nam 'uletiti' clanice iz Splita, a nakon sto članice iz Dubrovnika zavrse edukaciju, možete racunati na puno cesce preglede...

----------


## Asila

> ...da vam u gradu ponudimo ono sto zelite...


pod ovim sam mislila - da vam u gradu (gdje se vi nalazite) ponudimo ono sto zelite... da nebi bilo zabune  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

> Planiramo jedan pregled AS ovog ljeta, kada ce nam 'uletiti' clanice iz Splita, a nakon sto članice iz Dubrovnika zavrse edukaciju, možete racunati na puno cesce preglede...


 :Smile:  radujem se  :Smile:

----------


## Janis

I ja bih voljela pregled AS i radionice o nošenju (smotana sam sa slingom, pregledala video s uputama, ali džaba  :Embarassed: ). Osim toga treba nešto napraviti s dohranom, ne znam što, ali pedijatri uporno savjetuju da se krene s 4 mjeseca i to sa sokovima, mame slijepo slušaju i daju djeci svašta.

----------


## Asila

Janis, u kojem si ti gradu?

----------


## Berlin

Split - pregled auto sjedalica - please.

----------


## Janis

> Janis, u kojem si ti gradu?


U Gradu  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

zanima me hoće li se te rodine aktivnosti ograničiti samo na "glavne" dalmatinske gradove tipa st, zd, ši i du ili će se i nama, jadićima iz manjih mjesta omogućiti kakva radionica ili pregled as?

----------


## Asila

Pinky, prosle godine smo u sklopu obiljezavanja Dana prava djeteta odrzali radionice i u Plocama, Metkovicu i Korculi. Tako da, svakako nam je zelja posjecivati i ostale gradove. 
A ovaj podforum je otvoren bas s tom idejom - da vidimo gdje jos ima interesa za nasim radionicama i da prikupimo jos clanica, jer nas je trenutno dosta malo u Dalmaciji, a imamo zelje biti aktivne na cijelom području... 

Iz kojeg si ti grada?

----------


## Pinky

iz jednog od gore navedenih  :Grin:   na žalost nisam bila na radionicama, ali sam bila jako vesela što su se organizirale i u našim gradovima. čula sam da je odaziv bio dobar i da su bile odlične.

a koliko ljudi je iz naša mala 3 grada aktivno na forumu - ne znam - znam samo da bi se akcije tj. radionice trebale održavati usprkos tome jer ima dosta mladih roditelja koje tematika koju roda nudi zanima, a koji možda nisu online.

ja još nisam mama, ali abd, uskoro ću biti, pa sam zainteresirana.

----------


## S2000

> I ja bih voljela pregled AS i radionice o nošenju (smotana sam sa slingom, pregledala video s uputama, ali džaba ). Osim toga treba nešto napraviti s dohranom, ne znam što, ali pedijatri uporno savjetuju da se krene s 4 mjeseca i to sa sokovima, mame slijepo slušaju i daju djeci svašta.


Istina, i nama je pedijatrica savjetovala sokice sa 4 ipo mjeseca, no to smo ignorirali i nastavili smo iskljucivo dojenje do sestog mjeseca. Od drugih mama koje vode djecu u drugih pedijatrica u Dubrovniku takodjer cujem da ih savjetuju za dohranu od 4.mj. 

Janis, i mi smo prosli muke dok smo se ufurali u sling  :Smile:  super smo savladali Tommy to Tommy polozaj, volimo ga i ja i beba. Ako ti se nitko ne javi, posalji mi pp pa ti mogu pokazati  :Smile:

----------


## paid

evo javljam se i želim bilo što u mojem gradu Metkoviću...nisam ni znala da je bilo već nešto...

autosjedalice su veliki problem u mom gradu,minimalan broj roditelja ih uopće koristi.Rado ću se učlaniti i pomoći...
sve druge teme su tkdj. dobrodošle....
jako se veselim...

----------


## Janis

> Janis, i mi smo prosli muke dok smo se ufurali u sling  super smo savladali Tommy to Tommy polozaj, volimo ga i ja i beba. Ako ti se nitko ne javi, posalji mi pp pa ti mogu pokazati


Hvala! Pokušavat ću još malo sama, ako ne bude išlo javit ću se  :Smile:

----------


## Indi

Hej cure,

svakoj novoj članici se veselimo i bilo bi nam drago da nam se još koja od vas pridruži. Ako nam se želite priključiti, a brine vas da bi vas mogle opteretiti obveze vezane za sudjelovanje u našim akcijama, ne brinite sve se to raspodijeli, a kako nije svakodnevno, stigne se. 


Nadamo se da ćemo skoro krenuti s Rodinim malim školama dojenja i da će one biti održavane svako nekoliko mjeseci. Dugoročno planiramo završiti i za pregleda AS kako bismo mogli organizirati preglede duž županije i podružnice.


*Janis*, za slinga ti je važno da ga dobro namjestiš na rame, i kad provlačiš kroz metalne obruče, da zatežeš prvo rub jednog dijela marame, a onda drugi. Nadam se da ćeš uspjeti, ako ne, javi pa će ti netko uskočiti i pomoći i pokazati.


Možete nas pratiti i na Facebooku gdje možete pronaći svoj grad, evo link za RODU DUBROVNIK:


http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/ROD...78811182132066 


Otvorne smo za sve vaše prijedloge i sugestije.

----------


## Asila

> Nadamo se da ćemo skoro krenuti s Rodinim malim školama dojenja i da će one biti održavane svako nekoliko mjeseci. Dugoročno planiramo završiti i za pregleda AS kako bismo mogli organizirati preglede duž županije i podružnice.


Ovo je Indi pricala za Dubrovnik... 

No i u drugim gradovima duz Dalmacije su planirane niz aktivnosti...

A evo Facebook linkova i za Split i Zadar:

Split - http://www.facebook.com/pages/RODA-S...27471790645757
Zadar - http://www.facebook.com/pages/RODA-Z...32415480149332

----------


## zrinka

paid, evo organiziram jednu roda kavicu u metkovicu jedan od sljedecih vikenda, moze?

----------


## Asila

Zrinka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Paid, nadam se da ces nam se prikljuciti uskoro  :Cool:

----------


## bebelina

eh , da sam blizeee!

----------


## Janis

> *Janis*, za slinga ti je važno da ga dobro namjestiš na rame, i kad provlačiš kroz metalne obruče, da zatežeš prvo rub jednog dijela marame, a onda drugi. Nadam se da ćeš uspjeti, ako ne, javi pa će ti netko uskočiti i pomoći i pokazati.


Hvala Indi, u tome i jest moj problem, prstenovi mi odu prenisko, mala loše stoji i postane mi naporno za leđa. Vježbat ću još malo, a ako ne uspijem javit ću se.

----------


## Asila

> eh , da sam blizeee!


Bebelina, ne brini, ubrzo ce se prijaviti puuuuuuno zena iz Zadra i okolice koje ce htjet saznat vise o clanstvu u Rodi i svim nasim aktivnostima  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> eh , da sam blizeee!


ti možeš sa mnom na kavu  :Cool:

----------


## Smajlich

Zrinka i Paid, i ja bih na kavu! I ja sam u Mtk-u, pa zovite!  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

> ti možeš sa mnom na kavu


Hocu , kad?

----------


## S2000

Zar za uclanjenje stvarno moram slati postom pristupnicu? 
Pliz napisite mi najkraci i najbezbolniji nacin uclanjenja i placanja clanarine  :Smile:  
Hocete li i jednog muskog clana gospara? Haha  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

popunjenu pristupnicu posaljes postom i kad ti se cure jave platis clanarinu , na posti , banci , internet-bankarstvom , kako te vec volja.
Naravno da primamo muske clanove , zar mislis da bi bio jedini?  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

možeš još i potpisanu pristupnicu skenirati, pa poslati mejlom. 
bitno je da imamo vlastoručni potpis.
dakle ili poštom, ili skenirano, nikako samo napisano u wordu i bez vlastoručnog potpisa.

imamo mi i muških članova, čak nam je i potpredsjednik udruge muškarac  :Smile:

----------


## Indi

> Zar za uclanjenje stvarno moram slati postom pristupnicu? 
> Pliz napisite mi najkraci i najbezbolniji nacin uclanjenja i placanja clanarine  
> Hocete li i jednog muskog clana gospara? Haha



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Asila

> Zar za uclanjenje stvarno moram slati postom pristupnicu? 
> Pliz napisite mi najkraci i najbezbolniji nacin uclanjenja i placanja clanarine  
> Hocete li i jednog muskog clana gospara? Haha


Ako zelis, mozemo organizirati neku kavu sljedeci tjedan?

----------


## bebelina

Molim moderatoricu da preimenuje topic u Dalmatinke na kavici !  :Saint: 

a sad kidam naljevo dogovorit jednu!

----------


## paid

> paid, evo organiziram jednu roda kavicu u metkovicu jedan od sljedecih vikenda, moze?


 držim te za riječ i veselim se novim poznanstvima...a čim prije se učlanjujem i stavljam na raspolaganje :Klap:

----------


## S2000

> možeš još i potpisanu pristupnicu skenirati, pa poslati mejlom. 
> bitno je da imamo vlastoručni potpis.
> dakle ili poštom, ili skenirano, nikako samo napisano u wordu i bez vlastoručnog potpisa.
> 
> imamo mi i muških članova, čak nam je i potpredsjednik udruge muškarac


E to te ja pitam  :Smile:  
Skener i internet bankarstvo - najbezbolnije, iz naslonjaca... da moram ici na postu oteglo bi se to jos koji mjesec ...

Znam da imate muskih clanova u Rodi, samo ne znam koliko imate gospara (dubrovcana) ... 
Za kavu sam uvijek (cak i beskofeinsku)

----------


## zrinka

ne znam za gospare ali imamo jednog splicu  :Smile: 

smajlich i paid, ovaj vikend ne idem u mtk, ali jedan od slijedecih sam sigurno dolje, javim ovdje koji tocno  :Smile:

----------


## Asila

Muških članova u Dubrovniku još nemamo, ali tko zna sta ce biti do kraja godine   :Smile: 

S2000, ajd mi posalji svoj broj moba na pp pa da te mozemo zvrcnut na sljedecu kavu (vrlo uskoro)!

----------


## paid

> ne znam za gospare ali imamo jednog splicu 
> 
> smajlich i paid, ovaj vikend ne idem u mtk, ali jedan od slijedecih sam sigurno dolje, javim ovdje koji tocno


može, javi se pa se organiziramo... :Very Happy:

----------


## trinity

> ne znam za gospare ali imamo jednog splicu 
> 
> smajlich i paid, ovaj vikend ne idem u mtk, ali jedan od slijedecih sam sigurno dolje, javim ovdje koji tocno


ja sam 26.02. na piru u mtk, pa vam se mogu pridruzit mozda dan posli ako se zrinki poklopi bas taj vikend... (mada kakve smo ja i ona srice ne uspijemo se naci ni u st)

----------


## SpOOklica

eeeevo i mene, pozdravljam Rode i sve koje nas prate, poseban pozdrav Šibeniku i okolici  :Klap:

----------


## paid

> ja sam 26.02. na piru u mtk, pa vam se mogu pridruzit mozda dan posli ako se zrinki poklopi bas taj vikend... (mada kakve smo ja i ona srice ne uspijemo se naci ni u st)


 super!!!!

----------


## Janis

Samo da se pohvalim da smo danas bile u kupovini u slingu  :Very Happy: 
Savršeno! Obje smo uživale, ona je svako malo dizala glavu i smijala mi se, razgledala, a ja uživala u biranju namirnica bez stresa i žurbe. Još uvijek se malo mučim oko namještanja, ali ide sve bolje i bolje  :Klap:

----------


## Kupusic

Pozdrav rodama dalmatinkama iz Splita!

----------


## Asila

> Samo da se pohvalim da smo danas bile u kupovini u slingu 
> Savršeno! Obje smo uživale, ona je svako malo dizala glavu i smijala mi se, razgledala, a ja uživala u biranju namirnica bez stresa i žurbe. Još uvijek se malo mučim oko namještanja, ali ide sve bolje i bolje


Bravo Janis!!  :Klap:  sad ce dalje sve slade i slade biti, kad postane veca i teza bit ce ti zao sto je opet neces moc ugurat u slingu da se secete okolo pripijene jedna uz drugu  :Smile:

----------


## Asila

‎[DUBROVNIK] Radionica o platnenim pelenama, 16. 2. 2011., u 17sati, u prostorijama Obiteljskoga centra na adresi Vukovarska 2 (zgrada Fine, 3. kat). Prijave na 099 3177 086. Radionice su besplatne!


Ima zainteresiranih ovdje?

----------


## Asila

‎[DUBROVNIK] *Planiramo neku kavu-druzenje vikend 19/20.02.*  Tko je za? U koliko sati vam najvise odgovara?

(nemoram napominjat da cemo naci neko baby-friendly mjesto, tako da su i malisani pozvani  :Smile: )

----------


## S2000

> ‎[DUBROVNIK] *Planiramo neku kavu-druzenje vikend 19/20.02.*  Tko je za? U koliko sati vam najvise odgovara?
> 
> (nemoram napominjat da cemo naci neko baby-friendly mjesto, tako da su i malisani pozvani )


Ja sam za. Odgovara mi bilo kad  :Smile: 
Za platnene mozda dodem, javit cu navrijeme na navedeni mob.

I jedno brzinsko -na koji mail saljem pristupnicu za uclanjenje?

----------


## Asila

> I jedno brzinsko -na koji mail saljem pristupnicu za uclanjenje?


 ured@roda.hr




> Za platnene mozda dodem, javit cu navrijeme na navedeni mob.


Zaboravila sam napomenuti da se *mora* prijaviti na mob jer cemo morat zastitarima na ulazu dati spisak ljudi koji ce prisustvovati radionici... pa da se nebi desilo da oni odbiju nekoga na ulazu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## S2000

do kada su prijave? koliko traje radionica? samo mame i trudnice (bez djece ili)?

----------


## Asila

do 15.02. su prijave. Radionica traje oko sat vremena / uvijek ovisi o diskusiji na kraju, pitanjima i sl. 
Obicno dodu mame i tate, trudnice i buduci ocevi...djeca su uvijek dobrodosla  :Grin:

----------


## S2000

http://www.dubrovacki.hr/clanak/2632...-ali-rade-cuda

Najs najs  :Smile: 
( i ovaj SMS telefon cini cuda, haha)

----------


## Janis

> ‎[DUBROVNIK] *Planiramo neku kavu-druzenje vikend 19/20.02.*  Tko je za? U koliko sati vam najvise odgovara?
> 
> (nemoram napominjat da cemo naci neko baby-friendly mjesto, tako da su i malisani pozvani )


I ja sam za!

----------


## Janis

> http://www.dubrovacki.hr/clanak/2632...-ali-rade-cuda


 :Klap:

----------


## Asila

Ajmo se ovdje pobrojati za kavu: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63316-D...04#post1814004

----------


## Asila

Podizem i potvrdujem:
DUBROVNIK-
sutra se nalazimo u 16.00 sati u Sweet mania slasticarnici (na pocetku setnice na Lapadu), slobodno povedite klince, imaju tamo jedan stol za njih da crtaju i igraju se i ne pusi se unutra...

vidimo seeeee!

----------


## mitovski

:Bye:  od jedne zagrepčanke koja živi na Pagu. Ako ima zadranki voljela bih da organiziramo kakvu kavicu. A voljela bih se i uključiti i učlaniti i pomoći koliko god mogu pored ovog svojeg 10-mjesećnog priljepka  :Smile: .
Ne znam kako je na drugim otocima ali evo na Pagu ima puno bebica ali i mali postotak majki koje doje dulje od 4mj, o prirodnom porodu gotovo da i ne znaju a jedan jedini pedijatar preporučuje dohranu s 4mj i toga se svi bespogovorno drže.

----------


## Asila

mitovski  :Bye: 
*bebelina* je glavna u Zadru pa ce ti ona odgovoriti za kavu... 




> A voljela bih se i uključiti i učlaniti i pomoći koliko god mogu pored ovog svojeg 10-mjesećnog priljepka


 :Very Happy: 

Samo sam te htjela pitati, koliko si cesto u Zadru? Bi li se prikljucila ekipi iz Zadra ili si mislila na Pag?

----------


## Asila

> od jedne zagrepčanke koja živi na Pagu


i samo jedan kratki   :Love:   od zagrepcanke koja zivi u Dbku

----------


## mitovski

Voljna sam se priključiti gdje god treba jer svim srcem vjerujem u Rodu a u Zadru smo bar jednom tjedno a nekada i češće. Gdje god da me regrutirate ja sretna  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Ivanna

Hm, ja sam s Paga i ne bi baš rekla da smo toliko "zatucani".  :Wink:  Evo jedne mame koja je rodila prirodno, dojila skoro 2 i pol godine, počela dohranu sa 6 mj...
Ma ped. je ok, samo malo "profiltriraš" ono što čuješ od njega i sve 5.

----------


## mitovski

> Hm, ja sam s Paga i ne bi baš rekla da smo toliko "zatucani".  Evo jedne mame koja je rodila prirodno, dojila skoro 2 i pol godine, počela dohranu sa 6 mj...
> Ma ped. je ok, samo malo "profiltriraš" ono što čuješ od njega i sve 5.


Ajooooj ma nedaj bože da mislim da su zatucani- to bi značilo da mislim da je i MM zatucan jer je on s Paga  :Laughing:  nego imam 5-6 prijateljica koje su rodile 1-2mj prije ili poslije mene i sa svima je bio ovakav slučaj. A pedijatar, mogu samo reći da se nisam informirala na Rodi nakon 2mj više ne bih dojila. I znam da to nije slučaj samo na Pagu ali na Pagu nemamo izbora.

----------


## Ivanna

Ma šalim se! 
S obzirom na to koliko često smo mi kod pedijatra (što će reći rijetko, kuc kuc u drvo), ja zadovoljna. Kažem, ne čuješ svaku i gotovo.

----------


## Asila

> Voljna sam se priključiti gdje god treba jer svim srcem vjerujem u Rodu a u Zadru smo bar jednom tjedno a nekada i češće.


Ajd malo pogledaj ovdje statut i viziju Rode, ispuni pristupnicu i posalji je u Zagreb... 
Vjerujem da ce ti se *Bebelina* uskoro javiti!

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221

e, i jos nesto,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mitovski

Sutra ispunim, u ponedjeljak šaljem. Statut i viziju sam proučila i prije ali nisam imala hrabrosti a i bebačica je bila mala, sad je već malo lakše. Baš se veselim da i ja doprinesem ako mogu  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Asila

:Love:

----------


## bebelina

> *bebelina* je glavna u Zadru pa ce ti ona odgovoriti za kavu...


Dat cu ti ja tko je glavni  :Razz: 

Cure , malo sam u guzvi ovaj vikend , cim dodem sebi saljem vam pp . 
Drago bi mi bilo upoznati vas!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Asila

:Raspa:

----------


## bivana

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile:  Iz okolice Splita sam tako da me zanima ako netko zna kada će biti i hoće li neka radionica o platnenim pelenama i dali se tečaj za trudnice u Klubu razlikuje od onoga u rodilištu? Nova sam na forumu, očekujem prvu bebu i svaka info mi puno znači Pozz svima!!

----------


## nahla

pozz iz splita :Cool: . bivana, ne znam kakav je tečaj u bolnici, al ja sam ti bila na vježbe disanja  u klubu trudnica i toplo preporučujem. a koliko sam shvatila u bolnicu moraš ić na tečaj ako muž ide s tobom na porod

----------


## bivana

Pozz  nahla  :Smile:  Da, u bolnici si obavezan ako će muž s tobom ali me zanimalo ako netko zna ima li druge razlike u tečajevima? Isto tako ako znaš nešto o radionicama o platnenima pelenama vpljela bi čuti viiše i vidjeti  ih uživo jer ozbiljno razmišljam kupiti ih a prevelika mi je investicija za kupovinu "na slijepo"! Pozz

----------


## nahla

bivana tečajevi u klubu trudnica su ti besplatni i imaš njihov raspored na njihovim stranicama pa moš otić i tamo i u bolnicu. a šta se tiče platnenih pelena ja sam od njih odustala nakon šta sam pročitala za i protiv na forumima. sa pampersicama sam prezadovoljna. možda bi bilo dobro da neka mama koja koristi platnene podjeli svoje iskustvo

----------


## Asila

ja sam koristila platnene pelene od dana kada je malenoj ispao pupak do dana kada je izasla iz pelena (13 mj)... sve mi koje smo koristile platnene smo imale neke razloge.... neke radi zdravlja, neke radi financija, neke radi okolisa.... ja sam se odlucila koristiti platnene radi zdravstvenih razloga.... ovdje cu citirati sa :www.pelene.info moje razloge:




> Sve reklame za jednokratne pelene naglašavaju suhoću kao čarobno rješenje za zdravu guzu. No prljavština i nedostatak zraka je ono što smeta djetetu, a ne sama vlaga. Superupijajući sloj u jednokratnim pelenama koji odvlači vlagu od djetetove kože može je čak i previše isušiti. Taj sloj je napravljen od natrijevog poliakrilata i možete ga vidjeti kao male komadiće mekanih kristalića na djetetovim genitalijama. Zbog suhoće, dijete također nije svjesno svojih fizioloških funkcija.
> 
> Kod većine djece pelenski osip ne ovisi o vrsti pelena, nego o čistoći dječje kože i prozračivanju. Zato mijenjajte pelene čim su pokakane, a redovito mijenjajte mokre pelene, 5-8 puta dnevno. No, za djecu koja naginju kožnim oboljenjima, platnene pelene značajno su bolje rješenje - uz što manje deterdženta, bez omekšivača, koristeći pelene i zaštitne gaćice isključivo od prirodnih materijala, osjetljiva dječja koža bit će u boljem stanju nego u jednokratnim pelenama.
> 
> U zadnjih četrdesetak godina otkako se upotrebljavaju, jednokratne pelene nisu donijele ništa pozitivno zdravlju djece, učestalost pelenskog osipa nije se smanjila, produljila se dob do koje djeca nose pelene, a neka istraživanja čak su povezala pregrijavanje testisa u jednokratnim pelenama s kasnijom neplodnošću.



Mi smo nedavno imali radionicu o platnenim pelenama u DBKu, vjerujem da ce uskoro i u splitu.... nebi bilo lose da odes na jednu radionicu, opipas malo pelene, poslusas iskustva, pa se onda odlucis zelis li ih koristiti ili ne..... ipak paket pelena dosta kosta, pa ti nebi savjetovala da ih kupis 'na sljepo'....

ako te konkretno nesto zanima o njima, slobodno pitaj...

----------


## nahla

hvala asila eto baš me to zanimalo. jer moji nikad nisu imali osip pa mislim da to baš i nema veze s pelenama. nego mene zanima jel platnene upijaju tekućinu ili ostaju mokre? možda je glupo pitanje al eto :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bivana

hvala asila...do sada sam se informirala na stranicama proizvođača i za jedne i za druge...ali ovakvi konkretni primjeri su me zanimali kao i taradionica...jedva čekam u spliti termin mi je u 6.mj.pa se nadam da će do tada biti...Pozz

----------


## Asila

naravno da upijaju tekucinu, ali i dijete osjeca da je mokro.... to i je velika pozitivna stvar u platnenim.... em se koza ne isusuje (apsolutno nema nikakve potrebe da se ikada bebina guza maze s kremom/ dapace, savjetuje se da se ne maze nepotrebno), em dijete zna kada je 'obavilo', sto vrlo cesto dovodi do ranijeg skidanja s pelena...

ako nisam dobro shvatila tvoje pitanje, molim te reci mi  :Smile:

----------


## nahla

e to me baš zanimalo tnx

----------


## Pinky

> pozz iz splita. bivana, ne znam kakav je tečaj u bolnici, al ja sam ti bila na vježbe disanja  u klubu trudnica i toplo preporučujem. a koliko sam shvatila u bolnicu moraš ić na tečaj ako muž ide s tobom na porod


ne mora se više ići na tečaj u bolnicu i plaćati 400 kn ako želite da vam muž bude na porodu (lil netko drugi) već će se samo tjedan- dva prije poroda potpisivati nekakva izjava/pristanak. to je novo, od nedavno.

inače su bili prebukirani, po 3-4 mjeseca unaprijed se na bolničkom tečaju moralo rezervirati mjesto.

----------


## bivana

> ne mora se više ići na tečaj u bolnicu i plaćati 400 kn ako želite da vam muž bude na porodu (lil netko drugi) već će se samo tjedan- dva prije poroda potpisivati nekakva izjava/pristanak. to je novo, od nedavno.
> 
> inače su bili prebukirani, po 3-4 mjeseca unaprijed se na bolničkom tečaju moralo rezervirati mjesto.


Pozz Pinky! Ovo prvi put čujem! Jesi sigurna u to? Od kada je to tako? Baš lijepe vijesti!  :Smile:

----------


## alkemicar

večer  :Smile: 
malo smo bili na odmoru, pa sad hvatam novosti
vidim da se pomalo i dalmatinke grupiraju

moj malac ima skoro 8 mjeseci (duuuugo očekivano dijete nakon nekoliko spontanih i kiretaža)
od početka smo na platnenim (ima tu već par dragih žena s kojima sam odradila radionicu o platnenim kad je lani bila u dbk - i to mm i ja jedini  :Smile:  )
radujem se svim novostima i aktivnostima ubuduće

što se AS tiče, uvijek i svugdje ( pa i na kavu u SRebreno što mi je 2-3 minuta vožnje od doma )
malac se vozi suprotno okrenut od smjera vožnje i neka ga tako dok god može

----------


## alkemicar

Pinky, i meni je to novost, al dobro je znati
Inače, ti živiš u mom rodnom gradu, a ja sam tamo svako 2-3 tjedna pa ako bilo što trebaš, želiš, ne želim  :Wink:  samo reci

----------


## bivana

Bila sam danas u rodilištu...tečaj nije obavezan tj. prisustvo na tečaju,  ali obavezno plaćaš 400 kn i tek kad uplatiš potpisuješ tu izjavu...  :Smile:  Pozz svima

----------


## štrumpf

I ja sam za kavu u Mtk  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

> Bila sam danas u rodilištu...tečaj nije obavezan tj. prisustvo na tečaju,  ali obavezno plaćaš 400 kn i tek kad uplatiš potpisuješ tu izjavu...  Pozz svima


Cek , a za STO placas 400kn?  :Shock:

----------


## S2000

markiranje s tecaja - 400 kn  :Smile: 
kao di si isao na tecaj, a nisi. 
Lupnu pecat i dobiju 400 kn, ccc

----------


## Lotta

Hej,hej evo i nas iz Zadra!!

----------


## bebelina

Pozdrav zadranki  :Bye:  

U Zadru je tecaj obavezan i placa se 200 kn. Gruba rijec ako ja ovo ista kuzim!!!

platis 400 kn i mos sta te volja , a neki dan jos doznam da se splitskim rodiljama preporuca indukcija poroda i kad ne postoji patologija trudnoce, ma sta su skroz gruba rijec  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lotta

:Bye: 

400 kn je stvarno previše, a to što ne moraš ići totalno glupo!! 

Meni je ovaj naš bio jako zanimljiv i poučan, a mm koga god vidi od naših trudnih ili onih u planiranju prijatelja, sve ih šalje da idu. On je oduševljen tim tečajem jer prije njega nije imao pojma o svim tim temama, pa sad svima drži predavanja, posebice o dojenju, tu je aktivniji i od mene   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## alkemicar

a gle, nije ni prvo ni zadnje rodilište da tako rade, iako je meni to strašno
u konačnici, njima je bitno da čim više ljudi plati
mm i ja smo išli na tečaj iako mi nisu ništa rekli što već nisam znala jer sam imala ranije komplikacija pa sam sve štreberski iščitavala i upijala iskustva
lani je nama tečaj koštao 300kn i bio je samnom kas su primalja i glavna držale predavanje, te kad je bio obilazak rodilišta
mm je takav tip da bi on svejedno išao i da mu nije obaveza jer ga zanima sve i htio je što više znati da bolje shvati i više pomogne ako može
al ipak...strašno mi je to
i onda dođu žena i muž i ni ne znaju gdje se trebaju javiti, gdje pozvoniti usred noći i koja je procedura pa se još više prepadne možda ako je prvorotkinja
bezveze  :Sad:

----------


## Lupe

Evo još jedne nove "dalmatinke" koja je blizu Zadra! Pozdravim Svima!!  :Wink:

----------


## bebelina

Pozdrav  :Bye: 

drago mi je da vas ima !!

----------


## bivana

a to su navodno napravili tako da svi koji žele mogu biti na porodu uz uvjet da plate...sada samo doneseš oib trudnice i osobe koju želi na porodu, potvrdu o uplati i kod tajnice u bolnici potpišeš izjavu a tečaj možeš i ne moraš pohađati. Ja sam jučer bila kod nje i tako mi je rekla. Premda osobno mislim da je jako dobro otići na tečaj, mi ga nećemo propustiti jer sigurno svaka informacija zlata vrijedi  :Smile:  Pozdrav svima i SRETAN VAM DAN ŽENA!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nahla

> Evo još jedne nove "dalmatinke" koja je blizu Zadra! Pozdravim Svima!!


 :Grin:

----------


## Lupe

Cure iz Zadra, imam pitanjce i trebam pomoć.Dali koja od vas zna možda kojem socijalnom ginekologu je "naklonjen" Dr.Lozo?Pokušat ću se kod njega upisat socijalno, ali neznam baš kolko će uspjet jer mi je i sam rekao da je prebukiran..pa ono, najavio mi je hrpu pretraga pa ako ne upadnem k njemu,da imam nekog ko bi mi pisao uputnice.Možda je offtopic, al čačkala sam i neznam kud da svrstam pitanje..

----------


## Lotta

Ne razumijem baš kako to misliš kome je naklonjen?

----------


## Lupe

Pa da lozo preporuči koje sve pretrage a socijalni ginekolog samo ispiše uputnice.Bez puno pitanja i komplikacija.  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

Probaj kod Krpine, čini mi se da je baš od tog dr. jednoj pacijentici davao uputnicu dok sam bila na CTG-u. Iako mu na vratima piše da ne izdaje uputnice na takav način, ali možeš probati.

----------


## Lupe

Hvala na info.Za početak treba uopće vidjet jel ću uspjet upast kod Loze..a gdi uopće Krpina ima ordinaciju?

----------


## Lotta

Na hitnoj, ulaz sa lijeve strane! A i tamo je gužva, kao i svugdi...

----------


## bebelina

Pitas Lozu pri upisu , najsigurnije , a Krpina ti nema ultrazvuk pa razmisli . Ako su ti nuzni pregledi ultrazvukom ne isplati se jer onda svaki put moras i do bolnice.

----------


## Lupe

Hvala još jednom cure/žene! :D za sad se nadam da ću uspjet upast kod Loze, ako ne, vidjet ćemo šta i kako dalje.

----------


## Lotta

Da, to s ultrazvukom je totalno bezveze...

----------


## Asila

samo da kratko  :Bye:  sve nove 'dalmatinke'


uskoro cemo jos jednu *kavu druzenje u Dbku... najvjerojatnije 2.4.* ako nece padati kisa... pa mi samo javite tko je zedan  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

Pozdrav svima  :Bye: . Evo ja sam nakon 3 tjedna ponovno umrežena pa predlažem zadrankama i onima iz okolice jedno druženje kad nam prođe ovo jugo. Zadranke dajte prijedlog gdje je najbolje mjesto za druženje.

----------


## lovrinka

Vidim da su ovdje skoro sve morske rode, baš vam zavidim šta si jata stvarate. I mi smo zainteresirani za AS, ma za sve radionice. Mi smo apsolutni početnici i sve nam treba  :Smile:  nije nam teško ni do mora doletjeti kad nije radni dan.

----------


## Asila

> Vidim da su ovdje skoro sve morske rode, baš vam zavidim šta si jata stvarate. I mi smo zainteresirani za AS, ma za sve radionice. Mi smo apsolutni početnici i sve nam treba  nije nam teško ni do mora doletjeti kad nije radni dan.


a od kud ste vi?

----------


## lovrinka

Knin  :Smile:  Da, ima nas i tu.

----------


## paid

hoće li ta metkovska kava???
ja ću roditi prije čini mi se....pozzz svim rodama dalmatinkama

----------


## Janis

OT, S2000, isprazni inbox

----------


## Indi

> samo da kratko  sve nove 'dalmatinke'
> 
> 
> uskoro cemo jos jednu *kavu druzenje u Dbku... najvjerojatnije 2.4.* ako nece padati kisa... pa mi samo javite tko je zedan


2.4.? mogle bi i ovaj vikenda?

----------


## zrinka

> hoće li ta metkovska kava???
> ja ću roditi prije čini mi se....pozzz svim rodama dalmatinkama


 
hej, jel moze sutra?
zene, metkovke, gdje ste, gdje cemo na kavu?

----------


## Smajlich

Zrinka, Mercator?  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

moze, kad? 
ej da, kako cu vas prepoznati?  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

cek , amo se dogovoriti na pp

----------


## Berlin

Ima li ikakve šanse za pregled AS u Splitu?
Pliz
Bitno je i hitno.

----------


## paid

može...kada???

----------


## Berlin

> može...kada???


Paid samo reci.

----------


## zrinka

evo me, recite koja ura?
10:30?

----------


## zrinka

> Ima li ikakve šanse za pregled AS u Splitu?
> Pliz
> Bitno je i hitno.


berlin, mislim da ce pregled as u splitu biti pocetkom travnja
javit cu na forumu

----------


## Berlin

> evo me, recite koja ura?
> 10:30?



A mene već uvatila panika - mislila pregled AS za uru.  :Smile: )))

Zrinka tnx, ajde probajte nešto organizirat.

----------


## zrinka

paid, 11 h, havana  :Smile:

----------


## paid

a joj baš mi je žao što sam propustila,,,ja tek vidila.poslala sam smajlich broj moba jer tako brže do mene.bila sam slobodna  ali mi internet nije bio dostupan...
šteta,nemojte me zaboraviti drugi put...šmrc

----------


## zrinka

paid, i meni je zao  :Sad: 
vidimo se sljedeci put, sigurno, nadam se prije termina  :Smile: 
pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Gemini

Ajmo Zadranke KAVICA!!!!!

Bebelina tebe prozivam jer znam da bez tebe nista od organizacije!!!

----------


## mitovski

Ajde Zadranke zaspale ste a ima vas poprilično!

----------


## bebelina

ok , evo jopet ja! 
KAD? DI? 
Ima li tko ideju? Sve se mislim di nam je baby friendly misto u gradu i iskreno nista mi ne pada na pamet osim Foruma , a onda bi ekipi pasao vikend pretpostavljam i naravno pod uvjetom da nam vrime bude lipo.

----------


## mitovski

Kad smo zahtjevne! Meni paše i radni dan a ako bi bilo lijepo vrijeme onda možemo i negdje vani ali pošto sam ja zagrepčanka s prebivalištem na Pagu ne znam baš koja bi bila baby friendly mjesta u Zadru pa ne mogu pomoći.

----------


## bebelina

I ? Sta bi s kavom? Svi zamukli?!

----------


## Lupe

Hahahha, ajdmo!! kad i gdje?? :D

----------


## Ivanna

Ja ću sad totalno offtopic, ALI treba mi pomoć da ne lutam bezveze po Zadru; gdje ima dobrih dućana s odjećom za trudnice, pogotovo mi trebaju traperice?

----------


## bebelina

Ne znam kakv je izbor , ali jedina dva ducana s trudnickom robom za koje znam su Mamin svijet na 2. katu Trgovinskog centra na Relji i u Iana na Kalelargi.

----------


## Ivanna

Hvala, našla traperice u Maminom svijetu!  :Klap:

----------


## Asila

Splicanke.... uskoro jedno druzenje i kod vas.... koliko ima zainteresiranih?  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Evo , kopiram !
Amo redom! :Smile: 
1. amo se prebacit na jedan topic jer ovako je jaaaako neuredno , nadimo se svi tu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62978-R...85#post1852385
2. Kako vas je vecina s dicom cekamo sunce , zar ne ? Onda , srijeda!
3. Jutro , oko 10,30? 
4. Forum ?

----------


## bebelina

1. Bebelina 
2. Ivana2008

----------


## ivana2008

Hvala ti što si  me potpisala  :Smile: 
Samo da nas vrijeme ne iznevjeri.

----------


## Lupe

hmm..  :Sad:  .. i ja bi rado s vama al radim u srijedu ujutro.  :Sad:  a baš  bi se voljela upoznat s vama...a bit će još prilika

----------


## mitovski

A neeee ja već mjesec dana pozivam na druženje i sad kad smo otišli kod bake u zagreb vi dogovarate druženje...šmrc! Nadam se da do drugog neće proći godinu dana, ali kako smo krenule tko zna. A ništa lijepo se zabavite.

----------


## ivana2008

Na žalost i ja moram otkazati. Jutros me alarm na mobu podsjetio da sutra moram voditi dijete na cijepljenje  :Sad:  Baš mi je žao

----------


## bebelina

Dobro , nista strasno.  :Smile: 
Ajde, predlazite drugi termin.

----------


## Lupe

Subota?Prije podne?

----------


## bebelina

Ne mogu , principesa mi u subotu ima peti rodendan. :Smile:

----------


## Lupe

hehehe, nije bed...a valjda ćemo jednom uspjet nekako dogovorit...

----------


## Asila

> Splicanke.... uskoro jedno druzenje i kod vas.... koliko ima zainteresiranih?


Heeeelooou Splicanke..... Zar nema nijedne zainteresirane za druzenje?
 :Coffee:

----------


## Asila

*DUBROVNIIIIIIIIK* - Kava ovu subotu? Lapad, u 16.00 sati?  Tko je za?

----------


## S2000

Dolazim, dovodim i malenog.

----------


## Asila

> *DUBROVNIIIIIIIIK* - Kava ovu subotu? Lapad, u 16.00 sati?  Tko je za?



Lapad, kraj fontane u 17 sati....

----------


## alkemicar

ukasnila sam  :Sad: 
jučer skoknuli do mojih i evo sad se vratili
a bit će valjda opet

----------


## Asila

ma bit ce ponovno za par tjedana  :Smile: 
Odnosno, cim se skupi ekipa.... ja sam uvijek za kavice  :Grin:

----------


## alkemicar

da, pa ti se samo spusiš i eto te na šetnici  :Wink: 
jedva čekam opet

----------


## Asila

a cuj ti nju  :Smile: 
pa predlozite neko drugo mjesto, al gdje necu dozivjet tri srcana udara od straha da mi auto ne pokupi malenu, i ja sam za  :Smile:

----------


## alkemicar

ma ne treba draga
to se ja našalila na ono tvoje 'ja sam uvijek za kavice' :D
meni je isto bitno da mogu s mirom šetati i piti kavicu, a ne se sklanjati stalno autima i razmišljati hoće li me koji skupiti

----------


## Asila

SPLIT - besplatni pregled autosjedalica za dva dana!!!

_Rodin besplatni pregled autosjedalica održat će se u Splitu, u subotu 9. travnja 2011 od 16 do 18 sati, uz stadion na Poljudu, između pečenjarnice „Muflon“ i lunaparka (jugozapadni ulaz). 

Tijekom pregleda roditelji će moći dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć u vezi sa ispravnim korištenjem autosjedalice. 

Pozvani su svi roditelji i budući roditelji. Roditelje koji planiraju doći molimo da ponesu upute proizvođača sjedalice, ako ih imaju, te da dovedu i svoje dijete._

Vidimo se tamo!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Asimon

*Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu: Dubrovnik - 27.4.11.* 
Povodom Međunarodnog dana odgoja bez batina koji se obilježava 30. travnja udruga Roda će diljem Hrvatske organizirati radionice o odgovornom roditeljstvu. 

Radionica u Dubrovniku održat će se u srijedu, *27. travnja* *2011.* godine, *u 18 sati*, u prostorijama *Obiteljskog centra, Vukovarska 2 (zgrada FINE, 3. kat) u Dubrovniku*

Radionica, koja je dio projekta Odgovorno roditeljstvo, je besplatna. 
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika najave su obavezne, stoga vas molimo da svoj dolazak svakako prijavite na *095 90 26 179*

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!  :Smile:

----------


## alkemicar

:Klap:

----------


## Asila

svi koji imaju facebook, mozete se i tu prijaviti: https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=216394525039414

----------


## Asimon

:Very Happy:  hop, hop, dođite!

----------


## Asila

ako se danas do kraja dana ne prijavi (na mob 0959026179) dovoljan broj sudionica, na zalost, morat cemo otkazati radionicu....  :Sad: 

tako da, ako ima zainteresiranih, a niste se prijavili, molim vas da posaljete bar sms na navedeni mobitel sa vasim imenom i prezimenom 
_(obzirom da smo u zgradi Fine poslije njihovog radnog vremena, zastitari provjeravaju tko sve ulazi u zgradu-tako da im moramo prethodno dostaviti popis sudionica...)_

----------


## Asimon

Na žalost, radionica se definitivno otkazuje.  :Sad:

----------


## S2000

Bas steta...  :Sad: 
Kako to da je Dubrovnik nezainteresiran... Bice da je jugo puhalo ...

----------


## bebelina

*Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zadru održat će se u subotu, 28. svibnja 2011. godine, s početkom u 11 sati, u prostorijama Gradske knjižnice Zadar.* 
Udruga Roda već niz godina organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu kako bi roditeljima pružila potporu u nenasilnom odgoju djece. Radionica, koja je dio projekta Odgovornog roditeljstva (http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...izd_portal.pdf), je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 120 minuta. 

*Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika najave su obavezne! Stoga vas molim da svoj dolazak svakako najavite na mob. 098 9650 860*. 

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## puntica

*Besplatno savjetovanje o dojenju i platnenim pelenama u Splitu u sklopu 14. Dana volonterskog rada* 

Udruga RODA, već tradicionalno u sklopu 14. Dana volonterskog rada, imat će informativno-prodajni štand, i to* u subotu, 21. svibnja, u parku J. J. Strossmayera "Đardin", od 10 do 13 h.* 

Za vas smo pripremili besplatne edukativne brošure i neke od Rodinih proizvoda po povoljnim cijenama.  

Od naših ćete volonterki, u razdoblju od 10 do 12 h, moći dobiti *besplatan koristan savjet o dojenju i platnenim pelenama.*  

Rado vas očekujemo!

----------


## mitovski

_Rodina radionica o platnenim pelenama u Pagu_

_U četvrtak, 26. svibnja 2011.g. s početkom u 18:00 sati, u Domu kulture, Golija bb, u Pagu održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama._ 
_Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene_ _"Rodina pusa"__._ 
_Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 091 503 27 74_
_Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!_
_Sve naše proizvode možete kupiti u webshopu_ _www.roda.hr/webshop_

----------


## Lotta

> *Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zadru održat će se u subotu, 28. svibnja 2011. godine, s početkom u 11 sati, u prostorijama Gradske knjižnice Zadar.* 
> Udruga Roda već niz godina organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu kako bi roditeljima pružila potporu u nenasilnom odgoju djece. Radionica, koja je dio projekta Odgovornog roditeljstva (http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...izd_portal.pdf), je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 120 minuta. 
> 
> *Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika najave su obavezne! Stoga vas molim da svoj dolazak svakako najavite na mob. 098 9650 860*. 
> 
> Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!


Nebi bilo baš preporučljivo voditi dijete, ha!??

----------


## bebelina

kako zelis , ali mislim da nema rodinih radionica ( mozda trudnicke) na kojima nema djece tako da nije bed.  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Nebi bilo baš preporučljivo voditi dijete, ha!??


ja bih rekla da je ipak puno bolje da, ako ikako možeš, dođeš bez djeteta (pogotovo ako je dijete dovoljno veliko da kuži neke stvari...moglo bi ti biti kontraproduktivno LOL). Ako se radi o bebi, onda nema frke  :Grin:

----------


## Lotta

> ja bih rekla da je ipak puno bolje da, ako ikako možeš, dođeš bez djeteta (pogotovo ako je dijete dovoljno veliko da kuži neke stvari...moglo bi ti biti kontraproduktivno LOL). Ako se radi o bebi, onda nema frke


 :Smile:  7 mj. !?

----------


## puntica

> 7 mj. !?


savršeno
može, prodano

brzo se prijavi ako još nisi, da ne ostaneš bez mjesta  :Very Happy:

----------


## mitovski

Ja ću samo pohvaliti bebelinu i lollipop na današnjoj održanoj radionici o pp u Pagu. Cure su bile fenomenalne! Svaka čast!  :Klap:  :Klap:  
Ja bih vam došla na svaku radionicu, ako me pustite. Bilo je zanimljivo, poučno i jakoooo ugodno druženje.

----------


## Lotta

> savršeno
> može, prodano
> 
> brzo se prijavi ako još nisi, da ne ostaneš bez mjesta


Ooo, jesam, jesam, još prvi dan!!  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

> ja bih rekla da je ipak puno bolje da, ako ikako možeš, dođeš bez djeteta (pogotovo ako je dijete dovoljno veliko da kuži neke stvari...moglo bi ti biti kontraproduktivno LOL). Ako se radi o bebi, onda nema frke


ne rastjeruj mi ljude :Mad:     Bolje da dode s djetetom nego da uopce ne dode jer ja prva nista ne bi uspila da moram dijete doma ostavljat. :Smile:

----------


## Asimon

U petak, *3. lipnja 2011*. s početkom u* 17 sati*, u prostorijama *Obiteljskoga centra, Vukovarska 2 (zgrada FINE, 3. kat) u Dubrovniku*, održat će se *radionica o platnenim pelenama.* 

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!  :Smile: 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona *091 517 66 35*

----------


## bebelina

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u* Zadru* koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice. 

Pregled će se održati u *subotu 9. srpnja 2011. od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred Mercatora* . 

Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete. 

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## puntica

:Very Happy:

----------


## puntica

hop

----------


## Lupe

Rode dalmatinke očito još odrađuju sezonu hehhe
Imam pitanje, dal imam ikakvih naznaka da će tokom jeseni i zime bit kakvih radionica u Zadru?Baš me zanima......
I jel u Zadru postoji podružnica?

----------


## puntica

> Rode dalmatinke očito još odrađuju sezonu hehhe
> Imam pitanje, dal imam ikakvih naznaka da će tokom jeseni i zime bit kakvih radionica u Zadru?Baš me zanima......
> I jel u Zadru postoji podružnica?


postoji podružnica
nije baš prevelika, ali ima je!
javi se bebelini na pp, ona će te u sve uputiti. možeš je i žicati da nešto organizira  :Grin:

----------


## Lupe

A mogla bih baš.....
baš sam sad sminila kad je bilo ono predavanje o odgovornom roditeljstvu koje sam snimala da bi išla...taman prije nego ostala trudna ... hehhehe

----------


## Asila

*Rodina radionica o platnenim pelenama u Dubrovniku*

U četvrtak *8. rujna 2011.* s početkom *u 18 sati*, u prostorijama Obiteljskoga centra, Vukovarska 2 (*zgrada FINE, 2. kat*), u Dubrovniku, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. 

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju! 
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 31 77 086.
Više informacija na našim Facebook stranicama RODA DUBROVNIK.

----------


## Asila

Zene, jeste li vidjele ovo? 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/68204-O...011.-DUBROVNIK

Tjedan dana raznih zanimljivih radionica u Dubrovniku, Zupi i Cavtatu.... A uskoro ide i popis radionica u Splitu...

----------


## Asila

Evo datalja i ovdje:
*

Program obilježavanja Dana prava djeteta u Dubrovačko-neretvanskoj županiji*


3. listopada 2011., ponedjeljak u 17, 30 sati - *Radionica za roditelje "Platnene pelene"*
*- radionica za trudnice i roditelje djece u pelenama*
                        Voditeljice - Alisa Aliti Vlašić i Suzana Vukas Džaić
                         Lokacija - Dubrovnik, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (prostorije Razvojne  
                                         agencije Grada Dubrovnika)

4. listopada 2011., utorak u 17, 30 sati - *Tribina za roditelje "Roditeljstvo kao izazov"*
*- radionica za roditelje djece 7. i 8. razreda*
                        Voditelj - Marko Grgurević, dipl.socijalni radnik
                        Lokacija - Dubrovnik, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (prostorije Razvojne 
                                                agencije Grada Dubrovnika)

5. listopada 2011., srijeda u 17, 30 sati - *Radionica za roditelje "Pravo djece na roditelje"*
*- radionica za roditelje djece osnovnoškolske dobi*
                        Voditeljica - Martina Jerinić Njirić, prof.
                        Lokacija - Dubrovnik, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (prostorije Razvojne 
                                                agencije Grada Dubrovnika)

6. listopada 2011., četvrtak u 17, 30 sati - *Radionica za roditelje "Odgovorno roditeljstvo"*
*- radionica za roditelje djece predškolske i osnovnoškolske dobi*
                        Voditeljica - Anita Milanović Lambeta, prof. psihologije i Alisa Aliti          
                                            Vlašić
                        Lokacija - Dubrovnik, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (prostorije Razvojne 
                                                agencije Grada Dubrovnika)

7. listopada 2011.,  petak u 17, 00 sati - *Likovna* *radionica za djecu*
*- radionica za djecu osnovnoškolske dobi*
                        Voditeljica - Maja Kovačević, akademska slikarica
                        Lokacija - Cavtat,  plaža hotela Croatia

7. listopada 2011., petak u 16, 00 sati *- Ritmička radionica za djecu*
*- radionica za djecu Dječjeg vrtića "Župa dubrovačka"*
                        Voditeljica - Paulina Kovačević, mag.umjetnosti, dirigentica
                        Lokacija - *Dječji vrtić "Župa dubrovačka"*


8. listopada 2011., subota od 16, 00 do 18, 00 sati - *Pregled autosjedalica*
*- besplatni pregled autosjedalica*
                        Voditeljice - Zrinka Radunić, Suzana Vukas Džaić i Paulina Kovačević
                        Lokacija - parking ispred recepcije hotela Belveder

*O programu:*


*Radionica za roditelje "Platnene pelene"*
Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 
Voditeljice radionice: Alisa Aliti Vlašić i Suzana Vukas Džaić
Predviđeno trajanje: 60 minuta

*Tribina za roditelje "Roditeljstvo kao izazov"*
Cilj predavanja/tribine je razviti diskusiju i skrenuti pažnju na važnost roditeljske uloge u odgoju djece u odnosu na druge pomagače u odgoju djece (tete u vrtićima, učitelje, socijalne radnike, psihologe, socijalne pedagoge i dr.). Cilj je, također, upoznati roditelje s njihovim pravima i obavezama u odnosu na rizike s kojima se dijete susreće ulazeći u razvojnu fazu puberteta te na kraju prihvatiti da je zdrav razvoj djeteta jedino i stvarno roditeljska odgovornost.
Voditelj tribine: Marko Grgurević, dipl. socijalni radnik
Predviđeno trajanje: 90 minuta

*Radionica za roditelje " Pravo djece na roditelje"*
Cilj ove radionice je pomoći roditeljima da osvjeste kojim stilom roditeljstva odgajaju svoje dijete i hoće li svojim ponašanjem i postupcima odgojiti odgovornu, zrelu i emocionalno stabilnu osobu. Također će se pomoći roditeljima da prepoznaju eventualne greške u svom odgoju i shvate smisao promjene vlastitog ponašanja
Voditeljice radionice: Prof. Martina Jerinić Njirić
Predviđeno trajanje: 90 minuta

*Radionica za roditelje "Odgovorno roditeljstvo"*
Interaktivna radionica koja ima za cilj ukazati roditeljima na važnost i način pozitivnog vođenja djeteta, te primjerenim alternativama fizičkog kažnjavanja. U teorijskom dijelu dotiče se četiri stupa roditeljstva u najboljem interesu djeteta, te važnosti komuniciranja putem „ja-poruka“.
U interaktivnom dijelu, koji ujedno zauzima veći dio predviđenog vremena roditelji iznose vlastita iskustva, nedoumice, strahove, traže odgovore na pitanja, te zajedno s ostalim roditeljima dolaze do novih spoznaja o drugačijem pristupu i pogledu na određeni problem, dobivaju podršku, savjet, i ono najvažnije podršku i vjeru u same sebe i u vlastitu procjenu.
Radionicu provode educirani voditelji, koji se u grupi ne nameću kao autoritet, već su prvenstveno roditelji koji nenametljivo vode i usmjeravaju diskusiju koja je svaki puta iznova zanimljiva, drugačija, posebna i vrijedna.
Voditelj radionice: Anita Milanović Lambeta, prof. psihologije i Alisa Aliti Vlašić
Predviđeno trajanje: 90 minuta

*Ritmička radionica za djecu*
Ritmika, kao metoda odgoja djece - Emil Jaques-Dalcroze je stvorio cijeli sistem glazbenog odgoja za najmlađu djecu.
Cilj ove radionice je razviti glazbenu osjetljivost u djeteta, stvaranje osjećaja reda i balansa nakon razbuđenih motoričkih mogućnosti, te razvoj mašte u djeteta. Ritmika se izvodi pokazivanjem glazbenog toka pokretom tijela. To nije samo metoda za glazbeni razvoj, već ima i svestrane ciljeve za odgoj kao što je formiranje koncentracije kod djeteta koje čeka na glazbene naredbe, formiranje spremnosti i brzinu reakcija, razvijanje mišićno-motoričkog sustava i vježbanje kako ga kontrolirati.
Voditeljica radionice: Paulina Kovačević, mag.umjetnosti, dirigentica
Predviđeno trajanje: 45 - 60 minuta

*Besplatni pregled autosjedalica*
Prema Zakonu o sigurnosti prometa na cestama koji je stupio na snagu 17. lipnja 2008., djeca mlađa od pet godina moraju biti vezana u autosjedalici, a djeca mlađa od dvanaest godina moraju biti vezana pojasom vozila uz pomoć posebnog postolja. Nažalost, statistike pokazuju da se velika većina autosjedalica neispravno koristi pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Cilj pregleda autosjedilica je provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašega djeteta ispravno postavljena. Pregled autosjedalica obavit će Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice.
Voditeljice: Zrinka Radunić, Suzana Vukas Džaić i Paulina Kovačević
Predviđeno trajanje: 120 minuta

----------


## bebelina

*Obilježavanje Dana prava djeteta u Splitu*

Udruga RODA u suradnji sa Gradskom knjižnicom "Marko Marulić" povodom Dana prava djeteta organizira dva BESPLATNA događaja i to: 

1.* četvrtak, 6. 10. 2011. "Ljekovitost waldorfske pedagogije"* (predavanje)
2. *petak, 7. 10. 2011. "Odgovorno roditeljstvo"* (radionica)

SVI STE POZVANI!!!


Vidimo se!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebelina

A gdje mi je nestao sat?? :Confused: 

Oba* predavanja pocinju u 17:00 sati!*

----------


## Asila

Fejsbukasice, jeste li nas pronasle i 'lokalno'?

Dubrovnik - https://www.facebook.com/pages/RODA-...78811182132066
Split - https://www.facebook.com/pages/RODA-Split/o?ref=ts
Zadar - https://www.facebook.com/pages/RODA-...0149332?ref=ts

----------


## Blekonja

za Split mi link ne radi  :Sad:

----------


## Blekonja

našla  :Smile:  (nadam se da će i tu biti obavijesti o besp. pregledu autosjedalica za Split) nikako da ulovim

----------


## Asila

bit ce sigurno! redovito stavljamo informacije o odrzavanju svih lokalnih radionica na fb stranicama...

----------


## zrinka

*Udruga Roda – Roditelji u akciji i Gradska knjižnica Marko Marulić* u ponedjeljak 30. siječnja 2012. u 18 sati u velikoj dvorani središnje knjižnice u Splitu, Ulica slobode 2, organiziraju predavanje profesorice psihologije Jasne Belamarić pod nazivom

*Plavo i roza – rodni stereotipi u odgoju djece.*

Psihologinja Jasna Belamarić članica je Sekcije za psihologiju seksualnosti i roda Hrvatskog psihološkog društva i članica udruge RODA – Roditelji u akciji.

Na predavanju „Plavo i roza – rodni stereotipi u odgoju djece“ možete saznati kako su rodne uloge duboko ukorijenjene u društvu. Unatoč promjenama koje su se odigrale proteklih desetljeća i dalje postoje nepisana pravila prihvatljivog ponašanja za žene i muškarce, što djevojčice i dječaci uče od najranije dobi.

Rodni stereotipi oblikuju naše ponašanje prema djeci različitog spola tako da ih, svjesno ili nesvjesno, usmjeravamo ka konformiranju s postojećim normama. Implicitne i eksplicitne poruke koje primaju mogu imati dalekosežan utjecaj na njihov razvoj. Kao roditelji, a i kao stručnjaci/stručnjakinje, često djevojčicama i dječacima pristupamo na različite načine – čak i kad smo uvjereni da to ne činimo, pa i onda kad to nipošto ne želimo činiti.

Usvajanje obrazaca kulture u djetinjstvu odvija se na brojne načine – dječje knjige i slikovnice, igračke i crtići moćno su sredstvo održavanja postojećih stereotipa. Iako knjige imaju vrlo važnu ulogu u dječjem razvoju, mnoge od njih kriju nevidljive zamke koje pridonose usvajanju rodnih uloga. Na predavanju će se prikazati svjetska i domaća istraživanja rodnih stereotipa u dječjoj literaturi, pokazati kako izgledaju igračke namijenjene različitim spolovima te kakve poruke šalju djeci – muškarcima i ženama u nastajanju.

Razgovarat će se o svakodnevnim razlikama u pristupu roditelja kćerima i sinovima te pokušati prepoznati brojni suptilni načini na koje se, ranim usvajanjem u djetinjstvu, rodne uloge nastavljaju reproducirati u društvu.
Nadamo se da nam možete pomoći u objavi ovog događanja i na taj način omogućiti roditeljima, odgajateljima i svima koji rade s djecom bolje snalaženje u društvu predrasuda, izražene seksualnosti, banalnosti i površnosti.

Veselimo se Vašem dolasku!

----------


## bebelina

More , lajkam i stizeeem  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## darva

Zanimljivo. Ja cu prenijeti nasoj teti u vrticu.

----------


## S2000

*U petak, 11. svibnja, od 18 do 20 sati, na poligonu Autoškole "Formula L" – Babin kuk u Dubrovniku* Udruga RODA organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica.

*Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.*

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, *RODA će vam pomoći u petak, 11.05. u Dubrovniku*.

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

----------


## Blekonja

a Split opet ništa, šmrc, šmrc!!!

----------


## trinity

Bit ce i Split ovaj vikend, samo nek usaglasimo termin i mjesto.

----------


## Blekonja

o neeeeeee, pa znala sam da će mi se to dogodit,
jel misliš baš ovaj od 11.-13.? - imam pričest u nedjelju, ali me nema cijeli vikend (pričest nije u St) 

pa poludit ću  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

SPLIT - besplatni pregled autosjedalica!!! 
nedjelja, 13. svibnja 2012. od 17 do 19 sati, na parkiralištu pored Poljuda (uz pečenjarnicu "Muflon") 


Autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru za do 70%, a  rizik ozbiljne ozljede za do više od 90% - no samo ako se pravilno  koriste. 

Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice provjeriti će je li vaša  autosjedalica pravilno postavljena i vaše dijete pravilno vezano u nju.  Svega 10%-20% autosjedalica u Hrvatskoj se pravilno koristi! 

Molimo vozače koji dolaze na pregled da, ako je to moguće, sa sobom  donesu upute proizvođača sjedalice te da svakako dovedu i svoje dijete.

----------


## bebelina

ZADAR - besplatni pregled autosjedalica

Pregled će se održati u subotu, 19.05.2012. u Zadru od 9,30 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Gradske knjižnice Zadar u ulici Stjepana Radića 11b.

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. Kako bi izbjegli gužvu i nepotrebno čekanje , molimo vas prijavite se na mob : 098 965 08 60 , iako primit ćemo i neprijavljene koji budu u prolazu.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost! 

Vidimo se!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana&karolina

Poštovani
hoce li biti uskoro koja Mala škola dojenja u Zadru? Ili možda znate gdje bih možda mogla otici po koji savjet sa mojom bebicom u Zadar?

----------


## bebelina

Nazalost, ne znam kad ce biti MSD u Zadru , ali za pomoc se mozes obratiti na Rodin SOS telefon  01 61 77 520 i 091 22 77 220 ili potraziti pomoc u Udruzi Izvor u samostanu Sv. Frane u Zadru.

----------


## bebelina

Na isti dan, u četvrtak 20. rujna 2012., u cijelom ce svijetu biti premijerno prikazan novi dokumentarni film koji predstavlja porod kao najveći problem vezan uz kršenje ljudskih prava.

RODA i još nekoliko udruga organiziraju čak dvanaest BESPLATNIH projekcija diljem Hrvatske! Dogovorite večer sa prijateljicama i pridružite nam se i budite dio promjene koje želite vidjeti u porodništvu! Promjena ce nastupiti kad žene ustanu protiv svih tih zlostavljanja i kažu: Dosta je!

Sloboda porodu je sezdesetminutni dokumentarac u kojem svjetski vodeći stručnjaci za porod, zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava, pozivaju na kampanju koja poziva na radikalne promjene odnosa prema rodiljama u svijetu.


Projekcije u Hrvatskoj održat će se na sljedeća mjesta:

ZAGREB, KIC, Preradovićeva 5 u 19 sati
VELIKA GORICA, POU, Dvorana Galženica, Trg S. Radića 5, 19h
KARLOVAC, Gradska knjižnica, Šestićeva 1 u 19 sati
BJELOVAR, Knjižnica "P. Preradović", Šetalište I. Lebovića 9 u 18 sati
OSIJEK, Gradska i sveučilišna knjižnica, Europske avenije 24 u 17,30 sati
VARAŽDIN, CineStar Varaždin, Ulica grada Lipika 15 u 18 sati
RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati
PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sati
RAB, Hotel Arbiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati
ZADAR, Gradska knjižnica, Ulica S. Radića 11b u 18 sati
SPLIT, Središnja knjižnica, Ulica slobode 2 u 18 sati
DUBROVNIK, Zavod za javno zdravstvo, Dr. A. Šercera 4a u 16 sati 

Dodatne informacije o Slobodi porodu nalaze se na stranicama: http://freedomforbirth.com/ i www.roda.hr i na FB stranici https://www.facebook.com/events/277249279052856/

“Siguran porod trebao bi biti jedno od temeljnih ženskih ljudskih prava, no nažalost, za milijune zena i njihovih beba sirom svijeta, to nije slučaj. Ogroman je nedostatak ljudi koji bi mogli pomoći osigurati ovo pravo: postoji stvarna potreba za primaljama i svjetske bi vodje trebali ulagati u primaljstvo u njihovim zemljama. Nadam se da će ovaj film, kojeg RCM podrzava projekcijom, pretvoriti stručnu skrb za roditelje u realnost za sve one žene koje joj u ovom trenutku nemaju pristup.”

Cathy Warwick, direktorica Royal College of Midwives (RCM), Britanija


Zadarska zupanijo , vidimo se!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebelina

Zadranke , di ste?? Dolazi li itko na projekciju filma?  :Smile:

----------


## Indi

ivana˛karolina, slobodno se obratite našem SOS-u za dojenje na broj: 01 61 77 520 i 091 22 77 220. Javit će nam se naše educirane savjetnice za dojenje i dati vam adekvatan savjet.

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy: 
Projekcije su u Splitu, Zadru, Dubrovniku...

----------


## bebelina

Udruga RODA i ove godine, treću godinu za redom,a prvu u Zadru obilježava Dan prava djeteta nizom aktivnosti i radionica za roditelje, buduće roditelje, djecu, odgajatelje/ice, profesorie/ice i sve one koji sudjeluju u odgoju djece, i to u vremenu od 6. studenog do 29. studenog 2012.

Potaknuti nedostatkom programa potpore roditeljima i djeci, koji bi im pružili potrebnu podršku u različitim aspektima 'svakodnevnoga roditeljstva', odlučili smo organizirati jednokratne radionice i predavanje. Radionice će se održavati do kraja studenog.

*OBILJEŽAVANJE DANA PRAVA DJETETA - ZADAR*


*15.11.2012., četvrtak , 18.00 h - Pregled autosjedalica udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji*
(za sve zainteresirane)

Voditelji : Zlatko Bayer i Fanita Kukuljica
Mjesto : Garaža City Gallerije (donja razina)


*26.11.2012,. ponedjeljak, 18.00 h - Spriječavanje seksualnog nasilja nad djecom*
(za sve zainteresirane)

Voditelji: dr.sc. Dario Vučenivić, prof.psih. i Maja Škifić, dipl. soc. radnica - Obiteljski centar Zadarske županije
Mjesto : Gradska knjižnica "Zadar" (multimedijalna dvorana), Stjepana Radića 11b


*28.11.2012., srijeda, 18.00 h - Važnost rane podrške obitelji djeteta s razvojnim odstupanjem*
(za sve zainteresirane)

Voditeljica: Dijana Miočić, prof. defektologije
Lokacija: Gradska knjižnica "Zadar" (multimedijalna dvorana), Stjepana Radića 11b


*29.11.2012., četvrtak, 18.00 h - Kako razumjeti svoje najmlađe?*
(za sve zainteresirane)

Voditeljice: dr.Polona Bencun Gumzej i mag.soc., mag.paed.Irena Jurjević - Udruga "Humani studio"
Mjesto: Gradska knjižnica "Zadar" (multimedijalna dvorana), Stjepana Radića 11b


*Program se organizira u suradnji s Obiteljskim centrom Zadarske županije, Udrugom "Humani studio", City Gallerijom i Gradskom knjižnicom "Zadar".

RADIONICE SU BESPLATNE!!! Zbog ograničenog broja mjesta, molimo Vas da se prijavite na broj telefona: 098 965 08 60.*

Vidimo se!!

----------


## bebelina

*Sutra u 18 sati* u Gradskoj knjižnici Zadar imamo predavanje :

* „SPRJEČAVANJE SEKSUALNOG NASILJA NAD DJECOM „*

    Dostupni podaci govore kako je 1 od 5 djece u Europi žrtva nekog oblika seksualnog nasilja, a
    u 70-80% slučajeva počinitelj je poznat žrtvi.
    U okviru Programa Vijeća Europe "Izgradnja Europe za djecu i s djecom" pokrenuta je
    Kampanja Vijeća Europe za zaustavljanje seksualnog nasilja nad
    djecom. Cilj Kampanje
    je edukacija djece i roditelja o opasnostima koje vrebaju s ciljem sprječavanja seksualnog
    zlostavljanja nad djecom.

    Seksualno nasilje nad djecom može imati različite oblike: seksualno zlostavljanje u obitelji,
    dječja pornografija i prostitucija, namjerno dovođenje djeteta u situaciju da gleda seksualno
    zlostavljanje ili seksualne aktivnosti, vrbovanje djeteta za seksualne svrhe preko interneta te
    seksualno napastovanje od strane vršnjaka.

    Predavanje vode : *dr.sc. Dario Vučenović, prof.psih. i
    Maja Škifić , dipl.soc.radnica,
    Obiteljski centar zadarske županije*

----------


## bebelina

*Obavještavamo sve da se nažalost otkazuje radionica planirana za srijedu, 28.11.2012., pod nazivom Važnost rane podrške obitelji djeteta s razvojnim odstupanjem.*

----------


## bebelina

*KAKO RAZUMJETI SVOJE NAJMLAĐE?

    Radionica u četvrtak , 29.11.2012. u 18 sati u Gradska knjižnica Zadar , mmd , ne propustite !!!*

    Još od najranijih dana bebe pokazuju svojim mamama pokretima glave da su site, a i plačem upozoravaju kada im nešto treba. Nekako, u većini slučajeva komunikacija ide nesmetano. Ipak, kada naš mališan krene s prvim koracima i njegov vidokrug postane malo širi od njegovog krevetića i vrtića, polako se naziru i prvi nesporazumi.

    „Taj mali, otkako je prohodao je postao nedokazan“, „Stvarno ne znam što ću s njim, ne prestaje dirati stvari iz kuhinjskih ormarića“, „Zašto se mi nikad ne možemo obući u miru, kao ostatak svijeta?“ – samo su dio učestalih roditeljskih čuđenja.

    Reakcije su najčešće dvojake – ili se pomirimo sa sudbinom ili poludimo od „nedokazanosti“ našeg mališana. Najčešće je to kombinacija navedenog, ovisno o situaciji. Mi smatramo da se na te nesporazume u komunikaciji može gledati na drugačiji način – kroz dječje oči. Još kada tome dodamo i pogled kroz oči putem malog istraživača, stvari izgledaju već puno jednostavnije.

    Želite doznati što vam vaše dijete zapravo želi poručiti, prijavite se na našu radionicu!

    Radionicu vode:
*Dr. Polona Bencun Gumzej* – specijalistica školske medicine i Family Lab voditeljica s dugogodišnjim iskustvom u radu s roditeljima i djecom. Gestalt psihoterapeutkinja u edukaciji.
*Mag.soc.,mag.paed. Irena Jurjević* – diplomirana pedagoginja i sociologinja. Iza sebe ima jednogodišnje iskustvo u psihoterapijskom radu te dvanaest godina profesionalnog iskustva u tiskanim i elektroničkim medijima. Gestalt psihoterapeutkinja u edukaciji.

    Radionice su namijenjene roditeljima predškolaca u dobi od dvije do sedam godina.
*Zbog ograničenog broja mjesta , molimo Vas da se prijavite na broj telefona : 098-965-08-60*

----------

